# What does the abbreviation "PHI" mean?



## ajapale (8 Feb 2014)

What does the abbreviation "PHI" mean? Is it "*Permanent Health Insurance"* much written about here in the early 2000's or is it "*Private Health Insurance"* or is it something else entirely like* "Protected Health Information"*?

aj


----------



## Eithneangela (8 Feb 2014)

It's Private Health Insurance.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Feb 2014)

Hi AJ

I found it confusing as well. The meaning has changed in recent years. We used to simply call it "VHI"  and we did not need any other word for it.  I would have thought that "health insurance" was an adequate word for it. 

Brendan


----------



## Dr.Debt (8 Feb 2014)

Unless things have changed, PHI refers to Permanent Health Insurance.

This is an insurance that is sometimes incorporated in an occupational pension plan. If you fall ill, a certain % of your salary is paid by the insurance company. Its usually quite expensive too.


----------

